# Best Geko for a beginner



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

As above I am looking at getting a Gecko. Never owned a Lizard or have any of the equipment that goes with it, what is the best geko for a newbie and the best viv and size?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Leopard gecko : victoryL
SleepyDee Gecko's - Leopard Geckos, African Fat-Tailed Geckos, Geckonia chazaliae, Tarentola chazalia, Underwoodisaurus milii, Nephrurus milii, Teratolepis fasciata, Hemidactylus imbricatus, Lepidactylus lugubris, Nephrurus levis levis, care, health


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Leopard gecko's are probably the best starter geckos. Crested geckos are pretty easy to look after also (that was the first lizard I got).

Please be sure to do plenty of research on these forums and on google before buying things though


----------



## Bosh (Jan 26, 2009)

agree with the above, can't go far wrong with a Leo or Crestie for starters.


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

Silly as it seems, dont like the Leopard Gecko, the tail freaks me out! What would I need to but equipment wise and how much would that cost??


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

richie rumble said:


> Silly as it seems, dont like the Leopard Gecko, the tail freaks me out! What would I need to but equipment wise and how much would that cost??


If that is the case - don't get one :lol2:

Many reps are fairly easy for a beginner - IF you do enough research before you get it. Have a browse around the forum, look in lizard pictures section. Find one you like the look of and then research it. 

You need to consider what sort of characteristics you want - nocturnal or diurnal? insectivore, omnivore or herbivore? How much space you have etc. I would recommend tho that you pick one that is commonly kept rather than a bit unusual. Commonly kept ones are common for a reason - and there will be plenty of care sheets and plenty of advise on here :2thumb:


----------



## Plugg (Sep 16, 2010)

jools said:


> If that is the case - don't get one :lol2:
> 
> Many reps are fairly easy for a beginner - IF you do enough research before you get it. Have a browse around the forum, look in lizard pictures section. Find one you like the look of and then research it.
> 
> You need to consider what sort of characteristics you want - nocturnal or diurnal? insectivore, omnivore or herbivore? How much space you have etc. I would recommend tho that you pick one that is commonly kept rather than a bit unusual. Commonly kept ones are common for a reason - and there will be plenty of care sheets and plenty of advise on here :2thumb:



I Totally Agree! :no1:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

The tail creeps you out?.....okaaaaay, cresties


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

is it the thickness of the tail or the fact they can detach them if scared? most lizards can do that so if its the latter then you need to look at something else.


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

Its the thickness of the tail!


----------



## JaneySparkles (Sep 5, 2008)

to be honest I agree with the tail bit LOL! I think they're beautiful and really cute lizards, but the tail puts me off...

My first lizard was a Gargoyle gecko... she was easy to look after, but unfortunately didn't last long because she had somehow been damaged in her previous home... but she was a cracker
but yeh as everyone is seeing, it's best to havva look and see what you think looks nice, then have a look about what it needs so you can look after it properly: victory:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

TBH Mate, just pick something you like the look of then research from there.

I think all reps are easy once you get to know what your are doing. once you know that just get a routine going and you will find any rep easy in no time. i think reps that are classed as easy are ones that dont require special husbandrys. leos and fat tails ect, but when you brake down a few species husbandrys there not that bad. Eg

beardies- high heat and low humidity.
Ackies - 12" of substrate or there under the surface play ground lol
tree monitors - aborial viv with branches a ledges and hides ect..
Tagu's - big spaces same as igunanas

i think every species has there own quirks but i think that what we fall in love with. 


Hope this helps 

Callam


----------



## Yamori (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with the researching first!! My OH and i wanted to get a beardie for about a year and had read all of the care and diet sheets all about uv lighting basking lights vivs...ya get the idea! But then SOMEONES birthday was a week away and we happened to go into a pet shop in Yeovil to buy some dog food and they had a small reptile section. So whilst I'm looking at the beardies the woman goes straight to the employee with the crestie on his shoulder. SOLD. well about 3 weeks later from a diff shop after researching this DIFFERENT completely unplanned kind of rep *sigh*
Typical....
Anyways apoligies i rant alot, it's probably best if you go and actually LOOK at what you want to get. Pictures are all fine and all but when you actually see the little critter and hold them then you'll know what you want. Some rep shops do let you hold them! Just be careful with the beardies. First time i held one of them it head bobbed like crazy and flew of my hand and smacked into the viv glass before hitting the floor. I felt horrible but the shop owner laughed and said he'd been eyeing up the lovely boarding lady in the viv below him. Randy little guy!! :2thumb: (he wasn't hurt dont worry)
They're awesome little guys to have!
All the best with your selection x


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

thinking of getting a crested gecko, is the exo terra vivariums starter kits any good???


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

richie rumble said:


> thinking of getting a crested gecko, is the exo terra vivariums starter kits any good???


I would personally get everything individually rather than starter kits - there are frequently things in there that you don't need and it's unnecessary cost.

For a crested gecko a lot of people start off with a faunarium, then move up to an Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 60cm when the animal is large enough. 

If you want a starter kit, there are sometimes things in it that are not up to standard or are plain not used.
This product has been discontinued (news to me!) recently but there may still be some floating around: Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More
It is fairly decent as far a starter kits go but I'd scrap the substrate until the crestie's older, and replace the analogue thermometer and hygrometer with digitals. Also, it needs more foliage. But these are easily and quite cheaply rectifiable.


----------



## kayley5756 (Jan 4, 2011)

haha, know what you mean about the leo tail- freaks me out a bit too.
I reackon what the above guys have said- most reptiles can be easy to care for with enough prep, but commonly kept ones are probably a bit hardier, I reackon Crestie for ya  for one you are looking at a 45x45x60 viv, a heatmat on the back to keep it warm and probs a UVB striplight on a timer so they know when its day and night- need a high humidity too, but not too difficult in a smaller viv-just spray twice daily. 
btw I dont have cresties YET- this is just what I have found about them so far! I have a water dragon, which I guess isn't the easiest first reptile, but research before hand, find out your nearest vet so you can call them if you have any problems and you will be fine  good luck!


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, getting some mixed research from websites etc. Some say you dont need a heatmat as the heat given off by the lighting should be enough, its all about humidity. Please can someone clarify??? Also regarding the bottom of the viv, have read that using a mulch will keep the humidity up too????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

richie rumble said:


> Thanks for the replies, getting some mixed research from websites etc. Some say you dont need a heatmat as the heat given off by the lighting should be enough, its all about humidity. Please can someone clarify??? Also regarding the bottom of the viv, have read that using a mulch will keep the humidity up too????


As long as your temperatures stay above about 60*F then you shouldn't need additional heating at all. If you would like additional heating a ceramic or basking bulb would be better than a heat mat, thermostatted to about 75-80*F.
UV can be beneficial, but is not a necessity.
Humidity should be between 60-80% and allowed a thorough drying out period before misting again. I mist my little one twice a day - once in the morning and once in the evening.
Substrate is personal choice but generally I wouldn't keep a young crestie on a loose substrate until they are around 8-10 months old. I keep mine on kitchen towel and the humidity is fine. Eco Earth has been known to hold humidity well but again, personal choice : victory:


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

awesome, thank you. Have also read that you can feed them baby food puree apple and such. Is this true?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

richie rumble said:


> awesome, thank you. Have also read that you can feed them baby food puree apple and such. Is this true?


Only as a treat (and not apple, it's far too acidic). For a staple diet you are best with Repashy or Clarke's Gecko Diet:
http://www.stickyfeet.co.uk/Shop/Shop.html
Oxford Geckos
And you can supplement this with live food if you'd like.

You can puree fruits and offer them as treats, for example my little one likes kiwi  Other safe fruits include strawberries, melon, papaya, fig, banana (though only in moderation as it's a known calcium binder) and peach


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

would a 30 x 30 x 30 be ok for a crestie?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think that size is fine for a baby, but at around 8 -10 months old you`d need a bigger one.

i`d go for a 30x30x45 one,which will last longer, or just get a plastic faunarium and upgrade to an exo when he`s older.


----------



## richie rumble (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry. My mess up, it is a 30 x 30 x 45 Exo Terra that I am looking at


----------

